# redid my fans



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Thanks to Wes for the idea. I decided to remove my bumper and completely redo the mounting of my fans. Before, they weren't flush against the condensor and it led to a lot of air going around the setup rather than through.

This time, I zip tied the fans onto the condensor and redid the latch support with some 20 gauge 30" Strap ties I found at Lowes. With a little work, it was successful, 2x the air now actually gets through to the radiator.





































oh, and here's my K&N filter at the end of my Place Racing CAI. I cleaned it out whie I had the bumper off. HOLY SHIT, IT WAS COVERED IN LAYERS OF SUT.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

looks great justin. just a thought, since its in the front of the car have you though of zip tieing some type of screen to the front of the fan so no stones or twigs chip the blades?


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Excellent idea. I'll try it when my bumper comes off. Which it will, and not due to any mishap.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks great, but i dont see a bolt hole for the horn on the new support. i just made mine this afternoon and made sure i put one on!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> looks great, but i dont see a bolt hole for the horn on the new support. i just made mine this afternoon and made sure i put one on!


Nissan put my horn in a different location. It's actually right next to the coolent resovoir, don't ask me why....It may have something to do with me having a factory alarm. Oh, and BTW, it's a nice sounding horn, not the little piss ant one they gave to my 97.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

dont knock the piss ant horn haha


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Gah, I have one too... gonna switch it with my friends extra 94 Accord one.. The girlies laugh when I holla at them, and honk my little horn....


----------

